# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Παγκόσμιο πρότυπο ασύρματης επικοινωνίας η τεχνολογία WiMax

## ice

Με την έγκριση του ΟΗΕ
Παγκόσμιο πρότυπο ασύρματης επικοινωνίας η τεχνολογία WiMax


Η Διεθνής Ένωση Τηλεπικοινωνιών του ΟΗΕ αναγνώρισε τα ασύρματα δίκτυα μεγάλη εμβέλειας WiMAX ως τμήμα του παγκόσμιου στάνταρντ για τις φορητές τηλεπικοινωνίες, σε μια απόφαση που πιθανότατα θα ενθαρρύνει τη διάδοση της τεχνολογίας.

Η απόφαση αναμένεται να προσελκύσει νέες επενδύσεις και να σπρώξει προς τα κάτω το κόστος του εξοπλισμού για τους χρήστες, εκτιμούν παράγοντες της βιομηχανίας. Στο μέλλον η τεχνολογία WiMax θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίζεται ακόμα και από κινητά τηλέφωνα.

Το WiMax (Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access ή Παγκόσμια Διαλειτουργικότητα για Πρόσβαση Μικροκυμάτων) προσφέρει ασύρματη σύνδεση με ταχύτητα 70 Megabit/sec -μεγαλύτερη από τα περισσότερα επίγεια δίκτυα- σε αποστάσεις έως και 30 χλμ.

Η απόφαση που έλαβε την Παρασκευή η Διεθνής Ένωση σημαίνει ότι η περιοχή του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φάσματος που έχει αφιερωθεί για άλλες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες στο πρότυπο IMT-2000 μπορεί πλέον να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για δίκτυα WiMax.

Περισσότερο οφελημένες από την έγκριση είναι οι εταιρείες που υποστήριξαν πρώτες την τεχνολογία, όπως οι Intel, Samsung, Motorola και Nokia.

Το 2008 η Intel θα λανσάρει τσιπ για φορητούς υπολογιστές, τηλέφωνα και άλλες φορητές συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν ταυτόχρονα δίκτυα Wi-Fi και WiMax.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από Associated Press

----------

